# Will I ever go into labor?



## Kbrinkley (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok here's my story...first off I'm new, so hello. I swear if it weren't for the forums I've joined I wouldn't be as naturally minded as I am now.

So here's the story, 12 days ago I went to my doctors appointment and he excitedly stated "you're 4cm dilated and 85% effaced" he also did a PH test and said he thought my water was leaking. He said "you must go to the hospital for antibiotics, you are in labor". So I called my doula and later on that afternoon I went to the hospital. I had progressed to 5.5 cm and was contracting every 5 mins (with zero pain, just lots of pressure). Anyway, I left the hospital that night AMA (against medical advice) after my nurse did a fern test that was negative, my labor stopped, and evidence proved that my baby was fine. I scheduled an appt with my doc 5 days later.

He couldn't believe I didn't have the baby but never said anything about me leaving AMA. We explained what happend, he did another PH test and it was of course negative.

I have been sitting at 5 cm for almost 2 weeks now. I am so frustrated. I contract all the time, just recently they started hurting but only a little. I am due in 5 days. This is my second baby, I feel like labor is never going to come. I have heard so many horror stories about women that "have to be induced at 42 weeks". I am trying to go ALL NATURAL so to induce me would really be against my wishes. Have any of you had a long drawn out labor like this? I mean, do you think I will go two weeks past my due date? I've been eating lots of pineapple, drinking lots of RR tea, and rubbing EPO on my belly (also been having sex)....nothing is working. Nipple stimulation only makes me cramp...it hasn't changed my progress.

I just wish I didn't feel like labor was never going to happen. This is my first natural labor....I am a VBAC.....so, I almost feel like I'm wrong for not letting them induce me at times, my friends call me crazy, but I know in my heart that this whole process is natural.....

JUST WISH I HAD MORE PATIENCE
Thanks for letting me ramble!

Any advice would be wonderful!


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

awww... look at it this way - you are halfway there already!!!! If you are facing an induction or rcs and you are close to 42 weeks I would trty castor oil. I did it when I was about 41 weeks with DD. It did start some cramping but I didnt go into labor. But I was like 1 cm. At 5 cm you might have a lot of luck with it. But to answer your question, you will go into labor! My mw says she has never once had a vbac go early. I am hoping to be the first. lol Hang in there


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

((((hugs!!!))))) It is so hard to wait! And you sound READY!

The good news? Once labor begins, I bet you will SAIL through. You have already climbed the first 5 centimeters, the ones that take the longest to get to. Generally speaking, it takes much longer to get to 5 than it does to get from 5-10.

The bad news? You may still not be in active labor, and no one can tell you when that will happen except your baby. Hold out on that -- your baby is not quite ready to make an appearance.

Some moms find this a good time to enjoy their last few days with their first child being their "only." Rest, relax, eat good food, treat yourself to lunch with the gals. Get a pedicure, a massage, or a haircut. It won't be long now, that I promise!


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

Hang in there. I am 42 weeks today and have no signs of labor. I don't feel miserable; I feel fine. I am like you though, getting anxious. I keep reminding myself what I hear so often (on MDC especially) that the baby will come when it is ready.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, you will go into labor. I wish I could tell you when. My most recent VBAC client went 11 days post-dates.

Hang in there, I send you a big hug, I know it must be frustrating, but YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Kbrinkley (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks to all of you. Just reading what you've all written is so encouraging. I feel like everyday I need to hear someone tell me "it will happen, just have patience". I just don't feel like it will. Anyway, I will keep you all posted on my progress.


----------



## Marvelleaux (Oct 2, 2006)

Am I totally insane or just naive to say I'm kind of hoping to be in your situation? If I hadn't been lurking here and read from so many women who waddle around at 5cm + for two and three weeks I think it would totally freak me out to have it happen to me. I imagine it could really encourage anxiety, but now that I've read about it I've kind of got my fingers crossed that I will complete half the journey and not be much the wiser.

Happy birth vibes a'comin' your way!


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kbrinkley* 
I am due in 5 days.

I know this can be a trying time but you aren't even 'due' yet








I was 5cm for 3 weeks with #2 so yes, it can happen. It is very likely you will go into full on labor in the next week but at this point I wouldn't be doing all the induction techniques. Taking EPO and drinking your RRL is fine as is sex of course. All of these things are good for you anyway but as far as nipple stim etc, just try to let nature take it's course.

I am 'due' with #5 in 6 days. I have had 2 bouts of prodromal that I thought were real (and I am a VERY experienced Mama). It is frustrating and annoying but hang in there - you're doing a great job!









Keri


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes, you will go into labor.







I went a week "over" with my last one, but it felt like an eternity because my first 2 were early birds, at 36 wks and 38 wks. I swear, I felt like the ONLY woman in the history of humankind that was going to be pregnant literally for the rest of her life.









Don't worry, you WILL have your baby soon.


----------



## Kbrinkley (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kerikadi* 
I was 5cm for 3 weeks
Keri

Ok, this really makes me feel better....I really thought I was abnormal or something. I think I just got so excited when we had the big "false alarm" at the hospital and all that I'm now extra discouraged (since it's been 2 weeks and no baby). My family even came up; they still call me everyday saying "no baby yet?". It's not just my family, it's everyone. They all gasp everytime they see me, completely appalled I haven't delivered. I am so tired of this.

I have to say I've decided today that I really need to enjoy being with Wini and enjoy the last few days of my pregnancy. We are baking a cake tonight to celebrate me "being pregnant" and we aren't going to worry anymore about the impending delivery. (really I just want chocolate cake, but the celebration is good too)

I also agree with marvelleaux, If I hadn't found this forum and made my posting, I would still be really discouraged and feel really abnormal. It's just that so many people induce now days that you never hear of someone walking around at 5cm. Fortunately places like this keep me sane....


----------



## Whisper-ma-Phone (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so with you on this! My first came at 37 weeks, so I was most stressed about just getting to 37 weeks again. But when 37 weeks came and went, I started to get a little anxious. And now that I'm 39 weeks, I'm downright miserable. Today, I made my midwife promise me that I wouldn't stay pregnant forever. She said women who go early, then not early, often feel this way. She asked how interested I was in "fiddling." I told her I wanted an exam (haven't had one the whole pregnancy, but I was curious about dilation) so she did an exam. 2 cm, soft and mushy. But she said that means I could go tonight or two weeks from now. She offered to do a stretch and sweep and since I was already naked with two different hands inside of me (she has a student working with her) I thought, "What the heck." Ouch! But hopefully it will produce some results. She said it usually bumps up your delivery by about 4 days (but I don't understand how they know this).

Anyway, she said I was fine to take caulophyllum or blue cohosh if I wanted to. I started a blue cohosh tincture that's not doing anything at the moment. And she said to continue the RRL tea. And she usually recommends 6000 mg evening primrose oil a day around weeks 39-40, but since my cervix is coming along nicely, she said there was really no need.

That's my story. So you're not alone.

By the way, I know we're not "overdue" yet, but overdue doesn't sound like much fun for a lot of reasons. At 41 weeks my midwife would start ordering ultrasounds every three days to check the babe, and then standard practice would be to induce at 41+6. She said that's my choice, of course, but she would have to consult with an OB who would "scare the pants off of me" regarding the risks of going late. I mean, the reality is that the placenta doesn't support a baby indefinitely, and the environment in the "womb" does degrade over time, so even though I'm "fiddling" to get the baby to come sooner, I think it's better than going late and dealing with all the medical interventions and worries about the baby (for me, anyway).


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Click here for an answer.

Sorry!

But it is fun!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

My absolute fastest easiest birth was the birth that I labored for weeks before I actually WAS in labor. Patience is really important. Your baby and your body know what to do.

www.spinningbabies.com Is your baby optimally positioned?


----------



## Kbrinkley (Mar 6, 2007)

Whisper-ma-Phone said:


> I am so with you on this! My first came at 37 weeks, so I was most stressed about just getting to 37 weeks again. But when 37 weeks came and went, I started to get a little anxious.
> 
> You and I sound identical. I had my last at 36.5 weeks....so, I totally expected to have delivered by now! That is certainly why I am so discouraged. You are so lucky, here in the good ole' state of Alabama, midwives aren't allowed to practice alone.....they have to be CNMs and practice under a physician (unfortunately, there aren't any practicing with physicians). The only way for me to see a midwife is to drive to Ardmore, TN. Depressing! I would JUMP at the chance to recieve care from a midwife. Currently, there are several efforts working to change the law here (pray that something changes).
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you. I am going to see my OB monday and I think I'll let him do some "fiddling" at this point.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

My first came 15 days early, my second came 20 days early so when my third held onto 40 weeks it seemed like FOREVER! She was born the day before her due date and then #4 was 6 days LATE! LOL









I tried to tell myself this one will likely be late again but all of this early labor stuff gets my hopes up









Keri


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

My first were twins, induced at 34w, so making it to 40w with #3 seemed like... FOREVER. But I look back now (she's 2yo, and I'm pregnant again) and I realize it went really FAST. Perspective always changes, ya know!


----------



## Whisper-ma-Phone (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whisper-ma-Phone* 
I am so with you on this! My first came at 37 weeks, so I was most stressed about just getting to 37 weeks again. But when 37 weeks came and went, I started to get a little anxious. And now that I'm 39 weeks, I'm downright miserable. Today, I made my midwife promise me that I wouldn't stay pregnant forever. She said women who go early, then not early, often feel this way. She asked how interested I was in "fiddling." I told her I wanted an exam (haven't had one the whole pregnancy, but I was curious about dilation) so she did an exam. 2 cm, soft and mushy. But she said that means I could go tonight or two weeks from now. She offered to do a stretch and sweep and since I was already naked with two different hands inside of me (she has a student working with her) I thought, "What the heck." Ouch! But hopefully it will produce some results. She said it usually bumps up your delivery by about 4 days (but I don't understand how they know this).

Anyway, she said I was fine to take caulophyllum or blue cohosh if I wanted to. I started a blue cohosh tincture that's not doing anything at the moment. And she said to continue the RRL tea. And she usually recommends 6000 mg evening primrose oil a day around weeks 39-40, but since my cervix is coming along nicely, she said there was really no need.

That's my story. So you're not alone.

By the way, I know we're not "overdue" yet, but overdue doesn't sound like much fun for a lot of reasons. At 41 weeks my midwife would start ordering ultrasounds every three days to check the babe, and then standard practice would be to induce at 41+6. She said that's my choice, of course, but she would have to consult with an OB who would "scare the pants off of me" regarding the risks of going late. I mean, the reality is that the placenta doesn't support a baby indefinitely, and the environment in the "womb" does degrade over time, so even though I'm "fiddling" to get the baby to come sooner, I think it's better than going late and dealing with all the medical interventions and worries about the baby (for me, anyway).

She was born about 22 hours after the stretch and sweep. I also used the blue cohosh tincture, as per the instructions in Mothering's Natural Pregnancy book (can't remember the exact title).

There is hope! You will have a baby soon! I have a beautiful, healthy baby girl, born in my bed (almost on my bathroom floor) after less than 2 hours of active labour... The midwife and doula were only here for half an hour... What a wild ride.


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

Congrats, Whisper! That's awesome!

My sister was at 5 cm for quite some time...at least 2 weeks, I'd say!

Her DD was born at 40 wks 5 days. Her active labour was only 8 hours long, as a FTM!! Lucky her! lol

I, on the other hand, was BARELY starting to soften at 41 wks 3 days, and my induced labour lasted 54 hours.

So, yes, as frustrating as this is for you, it will probably make your experience much easier in the long run.

Good luck! You will be holding your baby soon!


----------

